# could this be back labour?



## kayleigh1985

So I woke up to go to the loo and I screamed out in pain. I literally could not move due to the pain in my back. My husband managed to get me out of bed and to the loo. The pain is the worse pain I have ever felt in my life and feels like my back is breaking! 

Everything I've found on google doesn't sound right though. The pain is in the middle of my back and is constant - made even worse every time I move. I can't feel any pain in my stomach although it does feel unusually hard. 

I couldn't lie down in bed so I have managed to get downstairs and taken some paracetamol and am now sitting upright on the computer chair.

Has anyone got any experience of back labour? I was told I am more likely to have a back to back baby due to being overweight although when I saw the midwife on monday she said baby doesn't feel back to back at the moment.

I'm 39 weeks pregnant, haven't had a show and my waters haven't broken. Maybe I've just pulled something. If this is back labour then I'm in for a rough ride!


----------



## SnapDragon

Sorry, I can't help you with your issue, but I can tell you how I laboured with my DD, when I laboured in my back. 
I had a low grade backache for a couple of days (quite low in my back), but when it became proper contractions, the pain in my back would peak and fade (just like they tell you contractions would, but in back not bump). I didn't notice the hardening of my bump, but I was concentrating on my back so it could have been! They were not constant or unbearable till I was definitely in labour for a couple of hours. 

It's possible you have pulled something if you are in constant pain. But if you are in serious pain, I would recommend getting it looked at, it's not worth sitting and suffering and I could be wrong. Every pregnancy is different. 

Best of luck to you. :flower:


----------



## alasia

Sounds more like a muscle spasm or something to me...

I had a b2b labour with my first and I when I got a contraction, I felt the pain in my back first of all then it radiated to right under my bump. Felt like a vice squeezing round my hips/pelvis/lower back.

It progressed quickly from no pain at all, to contractions every 2-3 mins, then one constant contraction :wacko:


----------



## kayleigh1985

How long do muscle spasms last? Managed to get back to sleep for 45 mins and the pain is still there and I still cannot move! How am I going to cope with labour if I'm in this much pain over a muscle spasm :(


----------



## Gemble

Maybe a trapped nerve?

Xxx


----------



## bubblegum93

I had back labour and urs sounds like maybe you have damaged your back :( .. For the weeks before labour my little one was back to back, then she turned, yaaaay! Right? Wrong. In labour, she decided to turn again, same direction, so ultimately she had done two full 360 degree turns, so I had very intense back labour and then when I eventually gave birth after four days of labour, baby was born facing left (the midwife said it was a miricle I managed to push her out like that) and with the cord twice wrapped around her little neck and she was an off-blue colour, shes fine now though, just wanted to tell me story :) doesnt sound like back labour though xXx


----------



## Sydneymum2b

I think it sounds more like the baby was pushing up against your spine and causing a spasm... Ive had this a few times!


----------



## alasia

I've got a weak back anyway so wouldn't know what 'normal' feels like, lol...

Could you have sciatica or anything like that? Or as someone else said a trapped nerve.

Sciatica would cause lower back pain, maybe up to the middle of your back and down your hips/legs. 

Pregnancy loosens your ligaments so your back is easier to damage during pregnancy, especially late on when you have the extra weight to carry.

See your GP, if it's really bad they Should be able to give you co-codamol to help with the pain; I had a swollen, painful knee for 3 years that would ache when I walked making me limp; finally went to my GP at 20 weeks pregnant and she told me to take cocodamiol for 3 days - on the 3rd day the pain and swelling had gone and hasn't been back since, it's magic stuff! hehe.


----------



## kayleigh1985

I'm now getting cramps in my stomach although they don't feel particular painful but I'm not sure if this is because I'm concentrating on the pain in my back. Pain in my back is still constant rather than coming and going.

Feel silly ringing the hospital in case it is just a pulled muscle, trapped nerve etc


----------



## cyanidepill

From the sounds of it, I would say it's either muscle spasm or a trapped nerve - especially to be in the mid section of your back. I've had severe spinal problems for 16 years now, and from what you describe thats what i reckon it is.

I would check with your midwife to be sure. xx


----------



## wannabenewmum

I agree with everyone else. When I had b 2 b labour contractions still peaked not remained constant. Get ya self a hot water bottle and lean on it in a chair wil help with pain, at least til you spoke to a midwife, remember hun they use to seeingppl for all sorts of reasons and they wont mind.


----------

